# HELP!!...... Ford 1520 Paint Colour Codes???



## Tim O'K (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello , I am restoring a Ford 1520 compact in Western Australia It is 1990 produced and I am urgently trying to find the colour codes. The blue is relatively easy but the white seems to be becoming a nightmare.

Can anyone help...Please??

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2017)

M20J1750SE3DS is the Ford part number for a gallon $67 plus. Ford calls it gloss gray, I've heard it referred to as mist gray. People I've talked to recommend the manufacturers paint if you want a lasting paint job. Of course if you're going for Imron, I can understand, as it is a very long lasting finish (also very expensive) shops that sell it have paint books with color chips. A spray can of the Ford gloss gray is $10 usa and a quart is $20 or a bit more. You could make your own paint chip for a paint shop to match if you don't want to use the Ford/NH paint. This gray was used from 1965 thru 1994.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

G'Day Tim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Graysonr's recommendation is correct. Although it is called gloss gray, it is "almost white". Go to Messick's Farm Equipment website and do a search for "New Holland Paint Chart".


----------



## Tim O'K (Nov 13, 2017)

sixbales said:


> G'Day Tim, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Graysonr's recommendation is correct. Although it is called gloss gray, it is "almost white". Go to Messick's Farm Equipment website and do a search for "New Holland Paint Chart".


----------



## Tim O'K (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello and thanks GraysonR and sixbales. I have searched high and low and cant find a code for this colour. 
Does any one have an idea as to what is the colour code??

Cheers

Tim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.messicks.com/new-holland-paint-chart
Paint code "M20J1750SE2DS"
FORD TRACTOR GRAY 1965 - 1994
(ALMOST WHITE)
Now this is according to the ford new holland site


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2017)

The paint code I sent earlier is 1 digit off the one just sent by pogobill.....the difference is that one is a gallon and the other is a quart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2017)

http://farmyard.net.au/3/29640/30249.html this link is for New Holland Dealers in Western Australia. Perhaps you could contact one nearest you and arrange to have them ship you spray can or a quart and then you can make your own paint chip to match. It may be that one is close enough to drive to? I suggest this because it would seem that each paint manufacturer will have their own code. Again, for lasting quality I understand the paint from the equipment manufacturer is one of the best options.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tim O'K said:


> Hello , I am restoring a Ford 1520 compact in Western Australia It is 1990 produced and I am urgently trying to find the colour codes. The blue is relatively easy but the white seems to be becoming a nightmare.
> 
> Can anyone help...Please??
> 
> Cheers


I feel your pain as no one seems to want to commit to a definitive set of paint codes! Maybe a paint shop can decipher the codes that we've supplied for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like what you want is the correct RGB code. I doubt you're gonna get that, nor do I think it's going to be accurate unless you sit down at your paint shop with your own dried paint sample and hold it against the paint shops commercially produced RGB sample book. Any RGB chart a person prints on a computer is going to be skewed by the color reproduction of the computer, monitor and printer. Look at the rear wheel pics on my album. They are fresh out of the paint shop. Good luck.


----------

